# Mechanische Tastatur ohne "Filco Ping" (Thiiinggg) der Keyfeder erhältlich??



## techworld (17. April 2016)

*Mechanische Tastatur ohne "Filco Ping" (Thiiinggg) der Keyfeder erhältlich??*

Hallo, ich brauche mal einen Tipp!!

Ich bin auf der suche nach einer sehr guten Tastatur, die keinen "Filco Ping" verursacht!

Die mechanischen Tastaturen haben in der Regel in der Taste eine Feder die auch bei hochwertigsten Tastaturen (Das Keyboard 4 Professionell [MX Brown] habe ich bereits ausprobiert und wg. des Ping bei min. einem drittel [es gibt also auch Taste die das nicht machen] der Tasten zurück geschickt) das ungeliebte "Filco Ping" (nach dem loslassen der Taste) verursachen!

Es ist ja wohl logisch das jemand der sich extra für die MX Brown- Tasten entscheidet ein möglichst leises Board haben will und nicht von einem "Klick" bzw. schon gar nicht von einem zwei Sekunden andauernden "Thiiinnngggg" (was bei schnellem "harten" Tippen in ein dauer-"Thiiinnnggggggggggggggg..." endet) genervt werden will!!! 

Ich habe nämlich schon einen Tinitus und brauche nicht auch noch einen künstlichen!

Nun könnte es ja möglich sein, dass andere nicht taktile bzw. lineare Tasten (red? oder black?) dieses "Filco Ping" nicht verursachen??

Denn eine logische Erklärung könnte sein, dass durch den "Hubbel" bei taktilen Switches die Feder auf dem Rückweg zusätzlich in Schwingung versetzt wird. 

Daraus ergibt sich die Frage gibt Cherry MX Switches die keinen "Filco Ping" verursachen, bzw. gibt es Tastaturhersteller die die Switches mit "Filco Ping" nicht akzeptieren (schließlich sind diese ja Kunden von Cherry und könnten die Eigenschaft "Filco Ping -Frei" natürlich fordern) bzw. für bestimmte Tastaturen selektieren??

Ich wäre zur not auch bereit mit anderen Lösungen als "Cherry MX" zu leben, also auch in diese Richtung sind gute Vorschläge herzlich willkommen!

Ansonsten willkommene Ausstattung:
"fette" Entertaste
USB 3.0 Hub
Multimediatasten
beleuchtete Tasten
10er-block


Liebe Grüße und Dank vorab!


----------



## Abductee (17. April 2016)

*AW: Mechanische Tastatur ohne "Filco Ping" (Thiiinggg) der Keyfeder erhältlich??*

Wenn ich das hier als Beispiel nehme: Filco Ping - YouTube
So was hat meine Corsair K70 Brown + O-Ringe nicht.

Einen USB 3.0 Hub hab ich noch bei keiner Tastatur gefunden.
Wenn du nicht vor hast ausschließlich low Power Geräte anzustecken, brauchst du sowieso einen Hub mit extra Stromversorgung.


----------



## JackA (17. April 2016)

*AW: Mechanische Tastatur ohne "Filco Ping" (Thiiinggg) der Keyfeder erhältlich??*

Hab ich auch bei all meinen Mechas noch nie gehört.
USB 3.0 Hubs gibts bei Mechas nicht.
Alternative zu Cherry MX -> Romer G -> Logitech G810.


----------



## techworld (17. April 2016)

*AW: Mechanische Tastatur ohne "Filco Ping" (Thiiinggg) der Keyfeder erhältlich??*

Das Video umreist das Problem (nur das bei wirklich leiser Umgebung in natura noch mehr nervt) korrekt!

O-Ringe habe ich ausprobiert, die bringen nichts, was ja auch logisch ist, das das Ping beim loslassen entsteht und der O-Ring natürlich nur der Anschlag nach unten dämmen kann, nicht aber im Ausfahranschlag.

Das Keyboard 4 Professionell hat einen USB 3.0 (für USB 3.0-Sticks reichte die Stromversorgung) Hub!
Ist auch nur ein "nice to have"- Feature!

Die Romer ist grundsätzlich ähnlich aufgebat ...
die frage ist ob diese das "Ping-Problem" nicht haben?


----------



## Abductee (17. April 2016)

*AW: Mechanische Tastatur ohne "Filco Ping" (Thiiinggg) der Keyfeder erhältlich??*

Laut ein paar Foren hat dieses "Ping" nur was mit der Verschraubung der Platine am Keyboardgehäuse zu tun und betrifft alle MX-Switches.
Ich würd mir eine andere Tastatur für einen Vergleich bestellen.


----------



## cryon1c (17. April 2016)

*AW: Mechanische Tastatur ohne "Filco Ping" (Thiiinggg) der Keyfeder erhältlich??*

Viele Switches haben das, gerade die linearen ohne feedback machen das. Das ist ein Teil von der Erfahrung die man halt mit den Mechas hat, ultraleise kriegt man sie nicht, gibts net. 
Man gewöhnt sich dran. Ich hab MX Red aktuell, sie sind leise und das beschriebene Geräusch passiert dann wenn man die Taste durchdrückt und sofort loslässt. 
Die wirste überall haben, bei Cherry, bei Kaihl, bei den Romer-G und was es noch alles gibt mittlerweile. 

USB3.0 gibts auf einigen Boards mittlerweile. Aber silent sind sie nicht. Mechas sind nicht dafür da, unhörbar zu sein, ihre Stärken liegen woanders.


----------



## techworld (17. April 2016)

*AW: Mechanische Tastatur ohne "Filco Ping" (Thiiinggg) der Keyfeder erhältlich??*

Von "unhörbar" bin ich von vornherein nicht ausgegangen,
es gibt auf der ganzen Welt kein einzige (weder Rubber Dome, noch sonst irgendeine) "unhörbare" Tastatur!!

Das von mir beschriebene Problem beschäftigt sich AUSCHLIEßLICH mit dem "Filco Ping", es dreht sich in der Hauptsache nicht um "silent"!

Und meine Frage ist diesbezüglich doch wohl auch  eindeutig gestellt, oder?

Und eindeutig, weil von mir bereits festgestellt, hatten und haben eben nicht alle MX-Brown Switches  (sondern "nur" ca. ein drittel) auf dem "Das Keyboard 4 Professionell"  diesen "Filco Ping"!

Das bedeutet, dass man rein technisch gesehen ein Board bauen könnte, das diesen "Filco Ping" eben überhaupt nicht hat!!!

Und meine Frage lautet nun, ob genau das irgendein Hersteller auch tut??


----------



## cryon1c (17. April 2016)

*AW: Mechanische Tastatur ohne "Filco Ping" (Thiiinggg) der Keyfeder erhältlich??*

Mir ist keiner bekannt. Auch mein Board hat das und viele andere auch. 
Dir steht es aber frei, das Keyboard auch selbst zusammenzubauen, gerade dafür hat Massdrop sowie viele andere Shops alles was das Herz begehrt. Wenn man so weit ist, das einem schon die Enthusiasten-Produkte nicht mehr reichen (und DAS Keyboard gehört definitiv dazu, sind mit die besten Mechas da draussen) - selbst bauen. Und ja, das ist ernst gemeint, es gibt eine riesige Community die sich mit Mechas, modding und zusammenbauen beschäftigt und auch besondere Produkte anbietet.


----------



## techworld (17. April 2016)

*AW: Mechanische Tastatur ohne "Filco Ping" (Thiiinggg) der Keyfeder erhältlich??*

Okay, ich habe einen hohen Qualitätsanspruch, da gibt es nichts zu rütteln.

Aber, das man, wenn man etwas haben will was halbwegs perfekt funktioniert, es selber bauen muss, ist ja wohl ein echtes Armutszeugnis!!!

Was ist bloß los mit dieser Welt?

Auf den Mars wollen wir, schaffen es aber nicht mal eine sehr gute Tastatur zu bauen! 
Mann oh Mann!


----------



## cryon1c (17. April 2016)

*AW: Mechanische Tastatur ohne "Filco Ping" (Thiiinggg) der Keyfeder erhältlich??*

Wut? Die Tastaturen sind gut und machen das was sie sollen. Gugg doch wieviele zufriedene Nutzer von Mechas es gibt, das halbe Forum hier hat eine Mecha mittlerweile. 
Nur weil diese ab und an auf einigen Switches ein leichtes Nebengeräusch erzeugen, gibts da nix zu meckern.
Geh doch mal in den Laden und teste die gewünschte Tastatur in Ruhe, kannst dir dann sicher sein das kein Switch irgendwelche Nebengeräusche macht - bezahlen und freuen. 

Ansonsten kannste auch den gewünschten Switch, der den Sound macht, ablöten, auseinanderbauen und wieder dranlöten, das geht auch. 
Ich hab das auf ein paar von meinen Cherry MX Red, ich höre das aber nicht solange ich meinen Kopf nicht auf die Tastatur lege und die betroffenen Schalter auch so benutze das sie Krach machen. 

Du fragst im Forum nach ner Lösung, dir werden mehrere geboten.


----------



## techworld (17. April 2016)

*AW: Mechanische Tastatur ohne "Filco Ping" (Thiiinggg) der Keyfeder erhältlich??*

Zu aller erst mal, brauche ich mich für meine empfindlichen Ohren nicht zu entschuldigen!
Das hat nichts mit "Wut" zu tun.

Die Tastaturen machen für meine Begriffe eben nur zum Teil das was sie sollen, nämlich eine definierte schnelle Eingabe ermöglichen.
Unnötigen und dazu noch unangenehmen Krach hat keiner bestellt.

Und ich habe auch noch in keiner Bewertung gelesen: "Ich liebe dieses Thiinngggg!"
Und ich habe auch keiner einzigen Produktbeschreibung aller Hersteller stehen sehen:
Ganz besonders stolz sind wir neben dem "Klick" auf das nachfolgende "Thiinngggg" das wir aber leider nicht bei allen Tasten gewährleisten können!

Habe ich noch nirgends gelesen!!!!!

Die Firmen machen ein Schweinegeld (wogegen ich nicht grundsätzlich etwas habe) mit Produkten, die eindeutig nicht der Produktbeschreibung entsprechen!

Da wird groß und breit über Klick o. nicht Klick (akustische Rückmeldung) diskutiert, aber ein völlig willkürliches "Thiinngggg" das die User zumindest potenziell nervt, wird kein Wort verloren und oft genug von Test- Redakteuren totgeschwiegen!!

So sieht es aus!

Und wen das nicht stört, dem gratuliere ich auch recht herzlich!

Aber in einem Punkt bin ich mir sehr sicher, ich bin bestimmt nicht der einzige den es stört!!!


----------



## Abductee (17. April 2016)

*AW: Mechanische Tastatur ohne "Filco Ping" (Thiiinggg) der Keyfeder erhÃ¤ltlich??*

Wenn dich nicht die Medientasten als Doppelbelegung auf den F-Tasten stört, würd ich die MX-Silent Switches testen.
Corsair Strafe RGB, MX-RGB Silent, USB, DE (CH-9000121-DE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Der Hub wird in beide Richtungen abgefedert.

Corsair Strafe und Strafe RGB mit MX Silent im Test (Seite 3) - ComputerBase


----------



## Noname1987 (17. April 2016)

*AW: Mechanische Tastatur ohne "Filco Ping" (Thiiinggg) der Keyfeder erhältlich??*

Ich gratuliere dir zu deinen hervorragenden Ohren. Ich musste bei meiner Tastatur verzweifelt danach suchen ungefähr 5cm mit dem Ohr darüber nehme ich es wahr... bei einer einzigen Taste... das wurmt mich jetzt... aber in 10 Tagen habe ich es vergessen und nur mein Tinitus leistet mir Gesellschaft . Aber ich befürchte du wirst wohl in den Laden gehen müssen und wirklich die Tasten durchprobieren und auf das Ausstellungsstück bestehen. Oder selber bauen... was mir persönlich bei ner Tastatur zu anstrengend wäre.


----------



## techworld (17. April 2016)

*AW: Mechanische Tastatur ohne "Filco Ping" (Thiiinggg) der Keyfeder erhältlich??*

Zu aller erst mal, brauche ich mich für meine empfindlichen Ohren nicht zu entschuldigen!
Das hat nichts mit "Wut" zu tun.

Die Tastaturen machen für meine Begriffe eben nur zum Teil das was sie sollen, nämlich eine definierte schnelle Eingabe ermöglichen.
Unnötigen und dazu noch unangenehmen Krach hat keiner bestellt.

Und ich habe auch noch in keiner Bewertung gelesen: "Ich liebe dieses Thiinngggg!"
Und ich habe auch keiner einzigen Produktbeschreibung aller Hersteller stehen sehen:
Ganz besonders stolz sind wir neben dem "Klick" auf das nachfolgende "Thiinngggg" das wir aber leider nicht bei allen Tasten gewährleisten können!

Habe ich noch nirgends gelesen!!!!!

Die Firmen machen ein Schweinegeld (wogegen ich nicht grundsätzlich etwas habe) mit Produkten, die eindeutig nicht der Produktbeschreibung entsprechen!

Da wird groß und breit über Klick o. nicht Klick (akustische Rückmeldung) diskutiert, aber ein völlig willkürliches "Thiinngggg" das die User zumindest potenziell nervt, wird kein Wort verloren und oft genug von Test- Redakteuren totgeschwiegen!!

So sieht es aus!

Und wen das nicht stört, dem gratuliere ich auch recht herzlich!

Aber in einem Punkt bin ich mir sehr sicher, ich bin bestimmt nicht der einzige den es stört!!! 

Welche Lösungen?
Lebe damit?
Bau dir selber eine Tastatur?
Kauf dir solange Tastaturen bis eine dabei ist die kein "Filco Ping" hat?
Gehe in Läden (bin hier auf dem Lande- welche Läden? Mediamarkt in Gö?) zum testen?
Solche Shops haben, wenn es hoch kommt, zwei mechanische da! Der Rest ist Schrott!

Beantwortet das meine Frage?

Nein!

Es ist nichts gegen Dich oder Deine Antworten, es zeigt vielmehr das die Hersteller und Entwickler zu faul sind ihre Produkte wirklich zu verbessern!

Irgendein Promotion-Firlefanz hier, ein tralala (was auch keiner braucht) da und fertig ist die "neue" Tastatur!
Anstatt mal die Schwächen zu beheben!!
Aber solange die Journalisten die Schwächen nicht ansprechen braucht man ja nichts zu machen!

Das ist schon frustrierend!


----------



## cryon1c (17. April 2016)

*AW: Mechanische Tastatur ohne "Filco Ping" (Thiiinggg) der Keyfeder erhältlich??*

Ganz einfach, da gibt es nichts zu verbessern. Die Switches sind absolut OK, ihre Lebensdauer und Funktion ist OK und auch Feedback ist da wo er hingehört. 
Und ja, wenn man etwas höhere Ansprüche hat, muss man halt auch etwas mehr machen. Wer hindert einen daran, Caseking zu überfallen? Die lassen dich in der Filiale locker einige Tastaturen befingern und du kannst sie dann auch mitnehmen. Auswahl haben sie mehr als genug. 
Willste net raus? Bestell dir 5-6 und schicke die zurück die dir net gefallen. 
Auch das ist nicht gewollt? Mache dich selbst ran. 
Kannste net? Lass dir eine custom bauen. 

Wie gesagt, mir sind keine Menschen bekannt die diese Federn hören können, schon gar nicht beim schnellen tippen. 
Entweder hast du ein Montagsmodell bekommen oder deine Ohren sind mit die besten die man haben kann.
Generell sind die Cherry MX Switches sehr hochwertig und QC ist absolut genial, keine Tastatur geht mit groben Fehlern raus.


----------



## gh0st76 (17. April 2016)

*AW: Mechanische Tastatur ohne "Filco Ping" (Thiiinggg) der Keyfeder erhältlich??*

Hm...sich eine mechanische kaufen und sich dann beschweren das die "Geräusche" macht. Schon lustig. Dann einfach wieder auf Rubberdome wechseln oder eine mit Topres kaufen. Ich selber habe nur mechanische Tastaturen. Da ist es egal ob Blacks, Browns, Clear oder Blues. Geräusche machen die alle. Nur stören tut es mich nicht. Wie vermutlich 99% der anderen Benutzer mechanischer Tastaturen auch nicht. Vor allem das als Mangel verkaufen zu wollen ist der Knaller. Tipp mal auf einer Model M. Da weißt du wie sich Federn anhören. Da ist das Pingen schon harmlos.


----------



## techworld (17. April 2016)

*AW: Mechanische Tastatur ohne "Filco Ping" (Thiiinggg) der Keyfeder erhältlich??*

Wer meine Texte liest wird feststellen dass ich lediglich KEIN "Filco Ping" will!!!!

Ich will kein "Filco Ping"!!!!!
Was ist daran eigentlich so schwer zu verstehen??
Von mir kann Sie "klick" machen, was auch immer, aber eben nicht "Thinngggg"!
Ich werde es nicht akzeptieren, niemals!!!

Das heißt ohne eine Produkteigenschaft die im übrigen auch niiirgends in den Produkteigenschaften bei irgendeiner Tastatur beschrieben ist!!

Ich will eigentlich nur genau das, was die Hersteller über ihren eigenen Produkte behaupten!
Und zwar eine mechanische Tastatur ohne "Filco Ping"!

Und wer behauptet man könne so etwas nicht bauen, hat wieder nicht richtig gelesen!

Und wer behauptet ER könne keinen "Filco Ping" bei seiner mechanischen Tastatur wahrnehmen (obwohl er kein geschädigtes Gehör hat), verrät mir bitte Hersteller und Typ!!!!

Es sei denn er ist nachweislich SCHWEEERHÖÖÖÖÖRIG; diese User sind dann nämlich ungeeignet für das Thema!!!!

Und ja, ich lese die Kommentare sehr gewissenhaft und werde JEDE auch nur annähernd praktikable Lösungen erwägen, wenn sein muss bis zum Selbstbau!


----------



## cryon1c (18. April 2016)

*AW: Mechanische Tastatur ohne "Filco Ping" (Thiiinggg) der Keyfeder erhältlich??*



techworld schrieb:


> Wer meine Texte liest wird feststellen dass ich lediglich KEIN "Filco Ping" will!!!!
> 
> Ich will kein "Filco Ping"!!!!!
> Was ist daran eigentlich so schwer zu verstehen??
> ...



Erstmal: das lässt sich nicht einfach so testen. QC müsste also bei JEDER Tastatur die das Werk verlässt, jeden einzelnen Switch ordentlich durchtesten, entweder mit einem Mikrofon und Roboterarm oder halt einer Person in einem leisen Raum. Ermüdende Arbeit, glaub mir - wer mit Audio arbeitet, macht nach 1-2 Stunden seine Pause und gehts ausm Studio, wenigstens eine rauchen. 
Zweitens: die Switches machen das ab und an, das ist konstruktionsbedingt. Man kann nicht garantieren das die Mechanik zu 100% leise arbeitet. Genau so wie Lüfter auch Nebengeräusche haben (bei weitem nicht alle, man kann aber "pech" haben mit denen). 
Drittens: das gehört einfach dazu, deswegen verlangt das kaum jemand, es fällt nicht auf, gerade laute Schalter wie die MX Blue - da hörste den Ping nicht, dafür hört dich das gesamte Stockwerk tippen. 

Es ist eine Glückssache OB man eine Tastatur bekommt die Nebengeräusche macht oder nicht. Und wieviele Schalter betroffen sind, ist auch Glückssache.

Noch mal, die Möglichkeiten die du hast:
Fahre nach Berlin zu Caseking oder zu jedem anderen Shop der mehrere Mechas da hat. Das ist kein Raketenwerfer, die Dinger sind überall wenn man nicht gerade auf ner Insel mitten im Ozean lebt, da kannste sie befummeln, beschnuppern oder meinetwegen auch ablecken - damit du genau DAS Ausstellungsstück kaufen "darfst". 
Bestell dir ein "Kit" und mache eine Custom Mecha-Tastatur. Genau so wie DU es haben willst. Das ist die aufwendigste Methode, schafft aber genau das was DU haben willst, zu 100%. Etwas handwerkliches Geschick sowie ne kleine Werkstatt sind schon nötig.
Lasse die Tastatur bauen. Siehe oben - kostet dich nur extra weil es nicht selbst gemacht ist.
Bestell einfach mehrere und teste sie, kannst zurücksenden was dir net passt.
Letzte Lösung: eine fertige Tastatur nehmen, alle Switches die "ping" machen - rauslöten und auseinandernehmen, umbasteln bis sie dir gefallen (oder austauschen, das ist einfacher) und reinlöten. Einfach, dauert net lange wenn man geschickt ist, hat aber einen Garantieverlust zur Folge. Wobei was soll schon kaputt gehen wenn man nicht gerade groben Unfug damit vorhat.

Und letzte Empfehlung: noch mal genau hinhören. Die Ping-Geräusche dürfen sich kaum von den üblichen Geräuschen (klicks, bottom-out hits ohne O-ringe usw) unterscheiden und sind extrem schwer herauszuhören. 
Dazu liegen sie in einem Frequenzbereich der nicht wirklich störend für den Menschen ist und auch nicht so laut wahrgenommen wird. 

Es gäbe extreme Beschwerden über die Schalter wenn sie so einen Krach machen würden wie man es hier darstellen will - sie tun es eben nicht, es sei denn das Modell ist drauf ausgelegt auch durch geschlossene Kopfhörer hindurch noch akustischen Feedback zu geben.


----------



## Noname1987 (18. April 2016)

*AW: Mechanische Tastatur ohne "Filco Ping" (Thiiinggg) der Keyfeder erhältlich??*

Komm lass gut sein der TE ist wütend auf seine Tastatur und gut ist. Da kann man ihm leider nicht helfen, da es nunmal, wie du es bereits sagtest, so eine Kontrolle in der Produktion nicht gibt. Da hilft nur ausprobieren. Die Tasten selbst sind gewissermaßen ja auch Resonanzkörper. Ev würde es helfen die betroffene Taste von innen auszuschäumen oder ähnliches, damit wenigstens der Wiederhall der Feder nicht verstärkt wird. Mehr fällt mir auch nicht ein und da man hier angefaucht wird für jegliche Art Vorschlag bin ich hier raus.


----------



## techworld (18. April 2016)

*AW: Mechanische Tastatur ohne "Filco Ping" (Thiiinggg) der Keyfeder erhältlich??*

Hmm, bin nicht sauer auf "meine (Ex) Tastatur", weil ich "das Keyboard 4 Professionell" bereits zurück geschickt habe.

Sauer bin ich ausschließlich auf Hersteller (die nicht Nachbessern) und Presse (die Ihren Job nicht machen und berichten, weil ja sonst die ganzseitige Anzeige nicht geschaltet wird)!

Ein Schwinggeräusch einer Feder zu minimieren, dürfte die Hersteller (zumindest nicht die mit eigener Entwicklungsabteilung) kaum vor unlösbare stellen.

Das sich andere User nur zu einem Prozent durch das "Thinnggg" gestört fühlen, ist eine Behauptung ins "blaue hinein" und sonst gar nichts!
Und wenn sich User, die sich selbst an dem Geräusch nicht stören, Kommentare abgeben ist das irgendwie auch etwas seltsam.

Wie gesagt, die Tipps an sich sind ja nicht völlig abwegig, aber eben auch nicht der Oberkracher.

Beispiel:
Nach Caseking fahren und testen! Na klar, 700km fahren um Tastaturen zu testen; macht ja jeder!!!
Tastatur anfertigen lassen!! Von wem?

Solche Vorschläge kann ich dann doch nicht abfeiern, leider!!


----------



## cryon1c (18. April 2016)

*AW: Mechanische Tastatur ohne "Filco Ping" (Thiiinggg) der Keyfeder erhältlich??*

Dann gugge was für ein Laden bei dir um die Ecke ist. Lebst wohl nicht in der Wüste, im Umkreis von 20km lässt sich immer ein Shop finden der 5-10 Mechas rumfliegen hat... Selbst der örtliche Saturn hat 5-6 Stück rumfliegen.


----------



## Icedaft (18. April 2016)

*AW: Mechanische Tastatur ohne "Filco Ping" (Thiiinggg) der Keyfeder erhältlich??*

Wenn Du es möglichst leise willst, bleiben nur Rubberdomes: SteelSeries Apex Gaming Keyboard, USB, DE (64148) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Schallrich (18. April 2016)

*AW: Mechanische Tastatur ohne "Filco Ping" (Thiiinggg) der Keyfeder erhältlich??*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Dann gugge was für ein Laden bei dir um die Ecke ist. Lebst wohl nicht in der Wüste, im Umkreis von 20km lässt sich immer ein Shop finden der 5-10 Mechas rumfliegen hat... Selbst der örtliche Saturn hat 5-6 Stück rumfliegen.



Das halte ich für ein Gerücht


----------



## DaBlackSheep (18. April 2016)

*AW: Mechanische Tastatur ohne "Filco Ping" (Thiiinggg) der Keyfeder erhältlich??*

Das mit Saturn? Hier vor Ort haben die tatsächlich mehrere mechanische Tastaturen stehen.


----------



## Schallrich (18. April 2016)

*AW: Mechanische Tastatur ohne "Filco Ping" (Thiiinggg) der Keyfeder erhältlich??*

Das sich in einem Radius von 20 km immer ein Shop existiert der 5-10 Mechas rumfliegen hat.
Und der nächste Saturn lieg über 80 km von meinem Wohnort entfernt. XD
Zur nächsten Stadt sind es auch schon 15 km.  Und dort ist auch nicht viel mit Hardware shoppen drin.
Von daher ist es mit testen schlecht.
Davon abgesehen bin ich mit meiner Corsair K60 und meinem Cherry MX-Board 3.0 (beide haben rote MX) sehr zufrieden.


----------



## DaBlackSheep (18. April 2016)

*AW: Mechanische Tastatur ohne "Filco Ping" (Thiiinggg) der Keyfeder erhältlich??*

Ich habe eine K70 mit MX Blue - Lautstärke war und ist mir egal. Ich bin da nicht zimperlich.


----------



## cryon1c (18. April 2016)

*AW: Mechanische Tastatur ohne "Filco Ping" (Thiiinggg) der Keyfeder erhältlich??*



Schallrich schrieb:


> Das halte ich für ein Gerücht



Man soll ja auch nicht auf dem platten Land wohnen und zwar so weit wie möglich^^

Hab auch mein MX-Board 3.0 sowie ne kurze Ducky (testweise) und n DASKeyboard hier. Alles sauber, quietscht nicht.
Aber generell haste überall PC-Fachläden die sich auch gute Teile hinlegen, sonst geht da niemand mehr hin. Die haben auch Mechas, weil die sich verkaufen und gerade so ein Ding sind das viele Käufer halt befummeln wollen vorm kaufen - das zieht ordentlich Masse in den Laden. 

Was habsch denn Hier.. Conrad, Saturn (2x), Cyberport, K&M. Die beiden letzten besuche ich zwar nur wenn es brennt, aber n bissl was haben die da. Ich kann hier die neusten Logitech, Tesoro & Topre sowie die üblichen Verdächtigen wie Corsair & Razer befummeln, alles da. Nur Ducky und DASKeyboard haben die net - wie denn auch, sind Ami-Marken die eigenlich nur Caseking vertreibt.


----------



## Narbennarr (20. April 2016)

*AW: Mechanische Tastatur ohne "Filco Ping" (Thiiinggg) der Keyfeder erhältlich??*

Problem beim Filco Ping ist doch vor allem das zwei Exemplare vom selben Modell da schon Unterschiede aufweisen. Selbst wenn 5 Leute Tastatur A haben bei denen es kein Filco gibt, kannst du dir auch Tastatur A holen und macht fröhlich piiiiing 

Die Cherry MX 6 hatte es bei mir recht ausgeprägt auf der rechten Seite. Meine beiden Trigger Z nur sehr schwach im Bereich QWAS. Meine Exemplar der Masterkeys hat es gar nicht, die Ducky Legend und Shine 5 auch nicht.
Die G910 hatte es auch nicht, aber deren Tippgefühl finde ich "bäh" 

Ich reagiere ziemlich allergisch auf das Geräusch, wenn ich reviewe kritisiere ich das aber nur bei besondern auffälligen Exemplaren^^


----------



## Körschgen (20. April 2016)

*AW: Mechanische Tastatur ohne "Filco Ping" (Thiiinggg) der Keyfeder erhältlich??*

Meine k70 -MX Brown- pingt ab und zu auch nach, ist sehr selten und kommt nur vor wenn ich sehr schräg und schnell treff.


----------



## techworld (28. April 2016)

*AW: Mechanische Tastatur ohne "Filco Ping" (Thiiinggg) der Keyfeder erhältlich??*

Hallo "Tippgemeinde"! 

Habe jetzt eine Logitech G610 und bin einigermaßen (einige wenige Tastern pingen etwa ein drittel so laut wie bei "das Keyboard 4 Pro") zufrieden.

Wen ich höre das die "Ducky Legend" (die mit Cherry Brown, auch schon sehr im Auge hatte) keinen (wirklich keinen???? mit welchen Switches?) Ping macht bedaure ich doch es nicht mit der probiert zu haben, da ähnlich schlicht wie die Logi und mit Maschinenbau-Design.

Die Frage ist natürlich wie immer ob die Ducky Legend wirklich KEINEN Ping aufweist, da das ja offensichtlich jeder ein wenig bis sehr unterschiedlich bewertet ...
vielleicht kann das ja noch jemand (möglichst ein empfindlicher Schreiber) bestätigen??

Danke für alle geschehenen und noch kommende Wortmeldungen!!


----------



## Körschgen (28. April 2016)

*AW: Mechanische Tastatur ohne "Filco Ping" (Thiiinggg) der Keyfeder erhältlich??*

Habs bei meiner K70 auch noch mal genauer beobachtet.

Einige Tasten haben mehr oder weniger Ping.
Ist aber in der Regel nicht wirklich laut - bzw wird vom eigentlichen Tippgeräusch übertönt.
Wirklich zu hören ist es nur wenn ich bestimmte Tasten richtig anhämmer. <- Zack; beim ä pingt es manchmal leise nach.

Wird durch die Metallkonstruktion natürlich auch ein wenig begünstigt. -> Kunststoffgehäuse könnten da für dich wohl besser sein.
Hinzu kommt bei mir dass mein Phanteks Evolv ATX rechts neben mir steht und das kann manche Töne ganz gut aufnehmen und schwingen lassen, dank des Alus.


----------



## lowskill (28. April 2016)

*AW: Mechanische Tastatur ohne "Filco Ping" (Thiiinggg) der Keyfeder erhältlich??*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Nur Ducky und DASKeyboard haben die net - wie denn auch, sind Ami-Marken die eigenlich nur Caseking vertreibt.



Dass Ducky eine "Ami-Marke" sein soll, ist mir neu.


----------



## techworld (28. April 2016)

*AW: Mechanische Tastatur ohne "Filco Ping" (Thiiinggg) der Keyfeder erhältlich??*

Aus meiner Sicht wäre es an der Zeit, dass  Cherry die Switches verbessert.
Da die Patente für die Keys soweit ich informiert bin eh ausgelaufen sind oder auslaufen, wäre es Zeit für Cherry MX 2.0-Switches!

Auf deren Featerlist könnte (neben weiteren Verbesserungen) "100% Filco-Ping-Free" stehen.
Technisch sollte das machbar sein und wäre derzeit ein Alleinstellungsmerkmal.
Cherry könnte sich anhaltender Beliebtheit sicher sein!


----------



## lowskill (28. April 2016)

*AW: Mechanische Tastatur ohne "Filco Ping" (Thiiinggg) der Keyfeder erhältlich??*

Nur dumm, dass sich Cherry wohl kaum für deine Sicht interessieren wird.


----------



## techworld (28. April 2016)

*AW: Mechanische Tastatur ohne "Filco Ping" (Thiiinggg) der Keyfeder erhältlich??*

Dumm für wen???

Dumm ist es als Marktführer sehenden Auges überholt zu werden!!!!!

Und Ducky Channel ist ein taiwanesisches Unternehmen, da hast Du natürlich recht.


----------



## cryon1c (28. April 2016)

*AW: Mechanische Tastatur ohne "Filco Ping" (Thiiinggg) der Keyfeder erhältlich??*

Wie gesagt, Cherry ist nicht umsonst Marktführer. Und sie werden nicht überholt, wie man sieht. Jeder erfreut sich an den geilen Cherrys und guggt auf die neuen (siehe Corsair Tastaturen aktuell).
Leute die dieses Ping hören und darüber meckern - es sind paar tausend auf der Welt, mehr nicht. Denkste Cherry wird auf 1-3% der Kunden hören und alles dran setzen diese zufriedenzustellen?
Wir haben dir alle Möglichkeiten genannt wie man eine Mecha ohne dieses Ping-Geräusch bekommt, wer nicht will, der kriegt nix.

Ich hab manchmal auch Sonderwünsche, aber meine Extrawurst muss ich mir meist sehr teuer erkaufen oder selbst zubereiten.


----------



## techworld (28. April 2016)

*AW: Mechanische Tastatur ohne "Filco Ping" (Thiiinggg) der Keyfeder erhältlich??*

Hochmut (bzw. Selbstgefälligkeit) kommt vor dem Fall (siehe VW- die haben immer noch nicht begriffen und zahlen für die Chefetage fleißig Boni für die größte Fehlleistung in der Firmengeschichte)!!

Ich behaupte (und hoffe), dass dieses Ping mindestens 50% aller Nutzer hören können (und wie willste das jetzt wiederlegen???)!!!
Sonst müsste man sich sorgen um die Hörfähigkeit der Menschheit machen.

Wie viele von denen die es hören sich daran stören, wurde vermutlich bisher nicht repräsentativ erhoben, oder kannst Du auf eine Studie verweisen??

Deine Zahlen basieren auf absolut rein gar nichts!!

Wobei Du bei der nicht vorhandenen Verfügbarkeit von Filco-Ping- freien leider vermutlich recht haben dürftest.

Und nicht jeder hat Bock unter die Tastaturproduzenten zu gehen, der Preis ist dann doch ein kleines bisschen zu hoch!!


----------



## cryon1c (28. April 2016)

*AW: Mechanische Tastatur ohne "Filco Ping" (Thiiinggg) der Keyfeder erhältlich??*

Für 200€ rum kann man sich auch eine geile Mecha selbst zusammenlöten. 

Und ja ich höre den Ping auch. Dafür muss ich die Tastatur aber prügeln und sie dabei an meinem Kopf halten, ansonsten ist das unhörbar. 
Kann dir ja gerne n Video mit nem Kondensatormikro machen, wie leise das ist.

Gugg nach wieviele Leute sich darüber beschweren. Sieh nach wieviele Klicks die entsprechenden Videos haben. Sieh nach welcher Tech-channel darüber mal berichtet hat.
Wirst dich wundern, aber das ist extrem selten.
Und ehrlich - keinen juckts, weil die Tastaturen sowieso einen ordentlichen Lärmpegel haben. Meine MX-Red sind leise, ich nutze aber auch MX Blue ohne Bedenken. 

Willst ne Extrawurst - mach sie dir doch, hol dir selektierte Switches oder bastel sie um. Das ist eigentlich nicht schwer, aufwendig wirds dann wenn man was verrücktes wie ein Holzgehäuse und Holzcaps haben will.

Eine Mecha ist immer noch ein Enthusiastenprodukt und wir sind schon sehr anspruchsvoll. Die MX-Switches sind nahezu perfekt und der Rest kommt für mich nicht ganz ran.


----------



## Abductee (28. April 2016)

*AW: Mechanische Tastatur ohne "Filco Ping" (Thiiinggg) der Keyfeder erhältlich??*



techworld schrieb:


> Wobei Du bei der nicht vorhandenen Verfügbarkeit von Filco-Ping- freien leider vermutlich recht haben dürftest.



Zum zweiten Mal:
Corsair Strafe RGB, MX-RGB Silent, USB, DE (CH-9000121-DE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Corsair Strafe RGB Silent: Erste Tastatur mit Cherrys MX-Silent-Switches [Video-Update)
Der Taster wird beim Ein-und Ausfedern gedämpft, da darf es kein "pling" geben.


----------



## Craftlos (28. April 2016)

*AW: Mechanische Tastatur ohne "Filco Ping" (Thiiinggg) der Keyfeder erhältlich??*

Also ich habe die Logitech 910 mit Romer G switches, und würde die Akustik als Matt und gedämpft beschreiben, also kein"Metallisches" nachhallen beim loslassen der Tasten, vlt konnte ich ja etwas helfen


----------



## techworld (29. April 2016)

*AW: Mechanische Tastatur ohne "Filco Ping" (Thiiinggg) der Keyfeder erhältlich??*

Ja danke, die G910 sollte man irgendwo finden und checken können.


----------



## Körschgen (29. April 2016)

*AW: Mechanische Tastatur ohne "Filco Ping" (Thiiinggg) der Keyfeder erhältlich??*

Wieso man auch so kindisch reagieren muss wenn jemand nach Tastaturen fragt die diesen Ping nich haben?!

Mich stört es auch, bzw ich würde durchaus begrüßen beim Kauf Gewissheit zu haben, dieses Gepinge nicht auf dem Tisch zu haben.

Wieso man sich dann gleich wieder persönlich angegriffen fühlen muss und beleidigend wird!?


----------



## D4rk_nVidia (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Mechanische Tastatur ohne "Filco Ping" (Thiiinggg) der Keyfeder erhältlich??*



Abductee schrieb:


> Zum zweiten Mal:
> Corsair Strafe RGB, MX-RGB Silent, USB, DE (CH-9000121-DE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> Corsair Strafe RGB Silent: Erste Tastatur mit Cherrys MX-Silent-Switches [Video-Update)
> Der Taster wird beim Ein-und Ausfedern gedämpft, da darf es kein "pling" geben.


Ich besitze die Strafe RGB mit den MX Silent Switches und auch die geben ein für mich sehr lautes Ping wieder.

@T
Wie kann man sich nur so aufführen?
Und dann auch noch tausend Ausrufezeichen, als ob wir dich dann besser verstehen würden.

Selbst wenn jemand sagt das diese und diese Tastaturen keinen Ping haben, kann es auch einfach sein das eben die es nicht hören aber du selber schon.
Deshalb bleibt dir nur ausprobieren, was ich leider auch machen muss.

Besonders bei mechanischen Tastaturen gibt es bei einzelnen Tasten Qualitätsunterschiede, wo man kaum etwas gegen machen kann.
Jede Taste stundenlang einzeln Testen wird wohl kein Unternehmen machen.
Ich bin auch jemand der bei so etwas sehr empfindlich ist, aber trotzdem braucht man sich da nicht so kindisch aufzuführen.
Wenn es sein muss, bestellst du dir 2-3 Tastaturen und testest die.


----------



## enux (28. November 2016)

*AW: Mechanische Tastatur ohne "Filco Ping" (Thiiinggg) der Keyfeder erhältlich??*

Ich gebe hier jetzt auch nochmal meinen Senf dazu, auch wenn das Thema schon ein paar Tage älter ist: Bisher habe ich noch keine mechanische Tastatur erlebt (gehört) bei der alle Tasten frei vom Ping sind. Unterschiede gibt es allerdings. Im Gebrauch habe ich derzeit eine Strafe RGB mit MX Silent und eine Cherry MX 3.0 mit MX Red.

Bei den MX Red fällt mir der Ping nur auf, wenn ich mein Ohr ca. 5 cm an die Tastatur halte. Ansonsten geht der Ping im Geklapper der Tasten unter.

Bei den MX Silent ist der Ping aber beim schnellen schreiben sehr gut heraus zu hören, weil die eben ansonsten vergleichsweise leise ist. Nervig für mich persönlich, weil: 
1. Es sind Tasten betroffen, die ich oft benutze (die Tasten oberhalb der Cursortasten könnten vor mir aus so viel pingen, wie sie wollen).
2. Die MX Silent hatten für mich den Sinn, niemandem auf die Nerven zu fallen (oder wenigstens weniger). Hat leider teilweise seinen Sinn verfehlt, weil der Ping als noch nerviger empfunden wird als das Klappern der Tasten. Aber nicht nur wegen des Ping, leider ist auch die Leertaste bei der Strafe RGB sehr klapprig.  Das hat das MX Board 3.0 z.B. auch nicht.
3. Das Strafe RGB ansonsten ein sehr gutes Keyboard ist, gerade zum Spielen! Leider gibts die Silent Schalter bisher nur bei Corsair (oder gibts da Neuigkeiten?) und die behaupten, das sei der Stand der Technik und somit nicht zu ändern.


----------



## D4rk_nVidia (30. November 2016)

*AW: Mechanische Tastatur ohne "Filco Ping" (Thiiinggg) der Keyfeder erhältlich??*

Melde mich dann auch mal wieder, da mich das pingen sehr stört.
Bei der Strafe RGB mit den MX Silent Switches kann ich zustimmen.
Keine besonders tolle Tastatur. Mit anderen Switches habe ich die nicht getestet, da ich mich nicht mehr mit den Software Probleme herumschlagen wollte.
Diese bestehen leider, aber treten nicht bei jedem auf.

Bei der Razer BlackWidow X Chroma konnte ich das pingen aus einer normalen Entfernung nicht hören.
Dafür ist die Tastatur allgemein viel zu laut meiner Meinung nach.

Seit fast einem Monat besitze ich die Cooler Master MasterKeys Pro L mit den MX Brown Switches.
Sehr viel lauter als die Strafe ist die nicht und man hört kein pingen!
Allerdings ist das die zweite MasterKeys und die erste hatte bei ca. 3 Tasten dieses pingen.
Denke die Feder im Switch hatte dort einen Schaden.

Kann die Tastatur deshalb an die Leute empfehlen, die empfindlich dem pingen gegenüber sind.


----------



## enux (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Mechanische Tastatur ohne "Filco Ping" (Thiiinggg) der Keyfeder erhältlich??*

Kurzes Update von mir: Habe meine Corsair Strafe RGB mit den MX Silent-Schaltern jetzt 1:1 getauscht und siehe da: Das Austauschmodell ist deutlich angenehmer. Habe wohl beim ersten Mal ein Montagsmodell erwischt. Jetzt kann ich das Teil wieder empfehlen -> ist deutlich leiser als das Cherry MX Board mit MX Red.


----------



## barmitzwa (10. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Mechanische Tastatur ohne "Filco Ping" (Thiiinggg) der Keyfeder erhältlich??*

habe gerade eine g810 hier liegen, weil mir die Tasten im Laden echt zugesagt haben und die im Vergleich auch sehr leise waren. 
Alter Falter pingt das Teil nach... gerade bei den großen Tasten extrem auffällig. An der Tipphhärte kann es auch nicht liegen - sowie ich mit der flachen Hand über die Tasten streiche hört man aus der inneren der Tastatur ein schwingendes prrrrrrrrrrrring Konzert. Bei Interesse versuche ich mal eine Tonaufnahme zu machen. 

bin gerade richtig desillusioniert 

(und nein ich hänge nicht mit dem Ohr direkt über dem Hackbrett. Normale aufrechte Sitzhaltung)

edit: zu allem übel sehe ich gerade, dass die Ausleuchtung bzw. die Farbwiedergabe der Tasten nicht ganz gleichmäßig ist.. jetzt bin ich bedient :<


----------



## MrWan (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Mechanische Tastatur ohne "Filco Ping" (Thiiinggg) der Keyfeder erhältlich??*



barmitzwa schrieb:


> habe gerade eine g810 hier liegen, weil mir die Tasten im Laden echt zugesagt haben und die im Vergleich auch sehr leise waren.
> Alter Falter pingt das Teil nach... gerade bei den großen Tasten extrem auffällig. An der Tipphhärte kann es auch nicht liegen - sowie ich mit der flachen Hand über die Tasten streiche hört man aus der inneren der Tastatur ein schwingendes prrrrrrrrrrrring Konzert. Bei Interesse versuche ich mal eine Tonaufnahme zu machen.
> 
> bin gerade richtig desillusioniert
> ...



Das kenne ich von meiner G*9*10 Orion Spectrum (leider) auch nur zu gut. Nie zuvor hatte ich eine Tastatur (egal, ob mechanisch oder Rubberdome), die dermaßen auffällig nachhallt. Und ich spreche hier auch nicht von einem leisen Pingen, das man provozieren oder mit dem Ohr über der Tastatur hängen muss, um es wahrzunehmen. Auch reicht es bereits aus, mit dem Finger an das Gehäuse zu tippen, um das Nachhallen auszulösen.

Logitech ist sich dabei anscheinend nicht ganz einig, inwiefern es sich dabei um einen Mangel handelt. Eine Supportmitarbeiterin sowie ein Support-Techniker waren der Ansicht, dass dieses lange Nachhallen nicht normal sei. Ein „Produktspezialist“ der Garantieabteilung lehnte anschließend einen Umtausch ab, da er der Überzeugung war, dass es sich hierbei um den Filco-Ping handele, den alle mechanischen Tastaturen aufweisen würden und demnach für diese Gattung völlig normal sei. Nebenbei erwähnt hat der Support für diese inhaltlich "interessante" Aussage trotz mehrerer Kontaktaufnahmen meinerseits einen guten Monat benötigt!!

Dummerweise habe ich in Erinnerung an den einst sehr guten Logitech-Service direkt bei Logitech im Online-Shop gekauft.

Ich habe mir anschließend von einem Kollegen eine Roccat MK FX geliehen, um eine andere aktuelle mechanische Tastatur zum Vergleich in derselben Umgebung auszuprobieren. Und siehe da, ich höre bei dieser nur die für eine mechanische Tastatur tatsächlich normalen Geräusche beim Tippen, aber kein nerviges Nachhallen. Auch, wenn die Ausleuchtung der Tastenkappen hier nicht so gut ist wie bei der Logitech und ich beispielsweise die Multimedia- und einige G-Tasten vermissen würde, so ermöglicht sie dafür eine deutlich ergonomischere Handhaltung und eben kein Glockenspiel, was nicht unerheblich ist, wenn man viel schreibt.


----------



## barmitzwa (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Mechanische Tastatur ohne "Filco Ping" (Thiiinggg) der Keyfeder erhältlich??*

Ich vermute die Taster sind im inneren auf eine Metallplatte aufgeschraubt, was auch das Gewicht erklären würde - ist ja sonst nur Plastik. Die Platte resoniert dann mit den Schwingungen der Federn.

Als "durchaus normal für mechanische Tastaturen" würde ich das jedenfalls nicht einstufen. Meinem Cherry Mx Board 3 mit Browns ist ein Filco-Ping nur mit größter Mühe zu entlocken. Da muss ich schon am besten die Tastenkappe abmachen und dann den Stempel schnippen lassen.

Meine geht zurück. Zusammen mit der ungleichmäßigen Ausleuchtung bei gedimmten LED's ist mir das bei weitem keine 125€ wert.


----------



## MrWan (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Mechanische Tastatur ohne "Filco Ping" (Thiiinggg) der Keyfeder erhältlich??*



barmitzwa schrieb:


> Ich vermute die Taster sind im inneren auf eine Metallplatte aufgeschraubt, was auch das Gewicht erklären würde - ist ja sonst nur Plastik. Die Platte resoniert dann mit den Schwingungen der Federn.


Ja, es ist eine Metallplatte verbaut. Es war auch zuerst meine Vermutung, dass diese die Geräusche der Federn verstärkt. Allerdings ist die G410 ebenfalls von diesem Problem betroffen und bei dieser ist im Gegensatz zu G810 und G910 keine Metallplatte verbaut. 

Ich vermute, die Romer-G-Switches sind durch die vergleichsweise größeren Federn (großer Durchmesser, da die Beleuchtung im Mittenschacht sitzt) anfälliger für das Problem bzw. wenn eine Taste davon betroffen ist, dann ist es dadurch vergleichsweise laut. Die Federn in den Cherry-Switches haben einen kleineren Durchmesser, da sich die Beleuchtung außerhalb der Achse befindet. Falls ein einzelner Cherry-Schalter tatsächlich pingt, ist dieses daher leiser, höherfrequent und dadurch i.d.R. unauffälliger. 



barmitzwa schrieb:


> Als "durchaus normal für mechanische Tastaturen" würde ich das jedenfalls nicht einstufen.


Ich definitiv ebenso nicht und das ist der Punkt an der Aussage von Logitech, den ich recht "unprofessionell" empfinde. Wobei in deren Aussage nicht nur von "durchaus normal" die Rede war, sondern gar, dass diese Geräusche "normal und erwartet" wären bei einer mechanischen Tastatur. Die Aussage ist schlichtweg falsch und irreführend.



barmitzwa schrieb:


> Meinem Cherry Mx Board 3 mit Browns ist ein Filco-Ping nur mit größter Mühe zu entlocken. Da muss ich schon am besten die Tastenkappe abmachen und dann den Stempel schnippen lassen.


Ich habe in den vergangenen Jahrzehnten auf einigen Tastaturen getippt und da waren bis in die 90er auch einige Mechanische darunter. Solche, laut nachhallenden Geräusche wie meine G910 gab jedoch noch keine von sich.


----------



## barmitzwa (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Mechanische Tastatur ohne "Filco Ping" (Thiiinggg) der Keyfeder erhältlich??*

Das mit den größeren Federn und damit stärkeren Schwingungen klingt schlüssig. 
Schade drum - die G810 war die einzig schlichte und (ich dachte) halbwegs wohnzimmertaugliche Mecha. 

Naja tippe ich weiter auf meiner K750 bis es die MX silent mal in ein schlichtes Gehäuse schaffen


----------



## Dimoneon (31. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Mechanische Tastatur ohne "Filco Ping" (Thiiinggg) der Keyfeder erhältlich??*

Hallo an alle hier, 

ich habe heute auch meine erste mechanische Tastatur ausgepackt (Victsing 87). Bin von der Qualität sowie von den blauen Switches absolut zufrieden. Leider habe aber auch ich, je nach Taste, mal weniger, mal mehr metallisches Nachhallen (nicht das Klicken der blauen Switches!). Alles in allem ist es aber durch offene Kopfhörer noch zu hören und sogar bei ganz leiser Musik. Habe schon versucht, die Gehäuseschrauben fester anzudrehen, das hat das ganze aber subjektiv noch verschlimmert.  Selbst bei Gefühlvollen Streifen der Tasten ist diese Resonanz klar und deutlich wahrzunehmen.  Es gibt auch eine Rezension, die auch vom diesem Problem berichtet, alle anderen schreiben davon nichts, entweder sie hören es nicht oder aber es ist wirklich ein Einzelfall.

Was denkt ihr, soll ich es umtauschen und kann es zu einer Verbesserung kommen oder ist die Chance, das Problem durch einen Ersatz zu beseitigen, relativ niedrig? In diesem Zustand ist es echt wirklich nervig. Gibt es eventuell sogar schon den einen oder anderen Tipp, das Problem zu minimalisieren?

Gruß, Dimoneon.


----------

